# the open marriage delima



## andylee (Sep 23, 2008)

The open marriage dilemma:

My question will come after presenting the background and current situation of our troubled marriage. Troubled that is from my vantage point. After being married for over twelve years I found out my wife was having sexual relations outside our marriage. I was shocked and couldn’t believe this at first because we got along so well, had frequent sex 2-3 times a week, two great kids and both had good careers with a household income around 150K a year. I was more shocked after finding out how many men she had sex with. I found out after hearing a message left on her cell phone from one of her coworkers which was the entry point into her world of infidelity.
Going back about five years after having our second child she got a new job at a large marketing firm near the city. At the age of 32 she was one of the older women who worked there and soon started friendly relationships w/ several of the other women there. Both single and married women alike from the firm routinely went out after work on Fridays for happy hour(s). I didn’t think much of it then & figured let her have some fun and free time but changes started happening around then. I didn’t think much of it because I liked the changes. Changes mostly in her wardrobe and attitude towards sex. She started wearing more skirts and dresses along w/ heeled shoes that gradually got taller. Her panty collection over a year or so went from mostly full normal coverage tanga cuts to thongs then to nearly all G-strings. The bras went from the regular style to the sheer and pushup styles. Again most changes any husband would like to see in his wife. She would wear more stockings of various types w/ sexier low cut blouses along w/ more jewelry yet still keeping a vogue professional appearance. Not overly sexy or ****ty in any way what so ever. Fridays was the exception to the rule. Over time I noticed the dressing was more geared towards slightly provocative on those days. The Skirts were always the shortest on Fridays. She often went without panties on Fridays if it wasn’t her period week and the shoes were more heeled on Fridays. Again I’m fine & thrilled w/ this because she would come home after the happy hour thing & jump on me like crazy.
The arrival time from her happy hour was usually around midnight, sometimes later & sometimes a little earlier. Yet she would come home and want sex w/ me nearly every time. I could tell she was drinking but I wouldn’t say she was drunk just a little buzzed. Probably no more than normal for anyone who was out at such a place for few hours with friends. She would go at me like a mad woman sometimes doing things most men could only fantasize about their wives doing. So why would I have suspected her of cheating? She dressed sexy, loved sex more than ever. Started doing things like giving me oral sex nearly every day & dressing very sexy when we went out together. So what man wouldn’t be estatic yet suspect she was doing things on the side? 
The details of that phone call aren’t important so I‘ll skip them. I confronted her about the call and she was silent then came out and started crying telling me she loved me more than anything and it was just sex w/ other men that didn’t have any emotional involvement. It pretty much started w/ her friends from work hooking up w/ guys and her one night going to an apartment w/ them and after a few drinks getting seduced by someone there. Her friends all being very attractive like my wife didn’t have any problem drawing in men and it soon became a regular weekly thing. Sometimes twice a week as Wednesdays was also sometimes a toast night. She realized the guys weren’t looking for any relationships so it was just casual sex or as she put it great casual sex. She described it as a whole new life opening up for her and she still could come home to her grounded family safety net every day. I asked her how many men she slept with and the answer knocked me out. Over a hundred from the time it started up till that point. It was explained that sometimes she would hookup w/ a guy she slept w/ before, sometimes several times before. Other times it was someone new. Other times it was just oral sex somewhere. Her friends were doing the same thing & some of them were married to.
So now I’m saying it has to stop. She says ok but a few weeks later brings it up again wanting to discuss it. She tells me again she loves me more than the world but wants her second life to continue. I didn’t want to lose her and for the kids sake didn’t want a divorce. So I’m hesitantly saying ok (I’m skipping some details but try to follow with me). I got the feeling she would say divorce if I really insisted on her relenting to this swinging of sorts. Call me a wimp but I didn’t want to take a chance of losing her. She starts up again w/ my blessing if you can call it that and everything seemed to be back to normal. She’s out now most Fridays and occasionally Saturdays. I Know she screwing a lot of guys but our deal was I didn’t want to know any of the details. She assured me she was practicing safe sex (most of the time), being extremely careful and still always seemed to have enough energy to take care of me afterwards. I must admit the feeling of knowing my wife was f___ing someone else sometimes just an hour before we were making love was the strangest sensation a mind could imagine. Yet her passion never ever decreased and unquestionably grew greater along with our love sense opening up w/ each other. And she never seemed happier. The kids were still too young to catch any of what was going on and I’m at that point hoping she would either grow out of it or just get tired of it by the time they’re a few years older. As of that point there in bed by 6:30 every night.
So by now she’ been living the life style for about 5 plus years with me knowing and approving for about the past 2 years or so. Now it gets strange. I still remember the night we we’re home watching a movie. The kids are both asleep and it’s probably around 10. The phone rings, she answers it next to the bed. All I hear is a lot of yes, yes, yes, but, but, I will, yes sir then finally an ok. She tells me to please don’t be mad but she has to meet someone. She dressed in a flash leaving in a skirt, heels and a blouse. I figured in a couple hours she’ll be home again. Wrong. Morning light comes and I’m waking up alone. I get the kids up and dressed, fed and ready for the bus to pick them up. I’m worried now as it’s after 7am when she finally pulls in to the rear of the drive way which was unusual. Normally she always parked in front of the house. She comes in the back door looking like hell holding what was left of her shredded blouse against her chest. She gives me a kiss saying “don’t ask”, then runs upstairs to prepare for work. That was a Wednesday night. Thursday night we went out for dinner then once home in bed there was no love making. She was telling me her insides were to sore from the night before. This was a first for her. I ask what happened and she’s very evasive just saying she liked it and don’t worry.
So another week then same thing on Wednesday night. She leaves returning again at 7am only this week looking far worse than the previous week. This time I see marks on her arms around the wrists, elbows and ankles. I try to ask if everything was ok and what’s going on? She says “Don’t ask and everything is fine. I’m just trying something a little different. Trust me.” So what can I do I’m thinking. I’m living w/ it and just hoping it ends soon. Into the fourth year now and she’s gotten nipple rings. Very expensive rings w/ diamonds hanging off the bottoms of the rings. I find out (from her) the guys name is Klause and she now has a belly ring and two rings on her labs. Things seem to stabilize at that point for awhile w/ her telling me one morning she’s not seeing as many guys just a few. I gently pressed her for some details sense she started the conversation and almost seemed to want to produce some kind of confession. What little I got out made it clear this Klause has a lot of control over her and was routinely engaging her in extremely kinky situations. I suggested she tell me of her times which was going back on our original agreement of keeping it to herself. She just said he has me F___ other people besides himself and leaves it at that. Pressing her gently for more and I find out she gets brought places and is basically a F__k slave at the hands of this Klause and to make it worse she likes it! I came out and said “he’s prostituting you and I want it to stop. I don’t care if you like it or not”. Now she clams up and I can’t get anything out of her other than her saying “I knew we shouldn’t have talked about this”.
I know if I bring up her seeing a therapist it will get shot down and just make things worse. I still don’t want a divorce for the previously stated reasons. What can I do? I love my wife but seeing her routinely come home with marks all over her and knowing she’s getting sexually used & abused is really eating away at me. I’m open for suggestions……. Please.

charles


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Charles,

Sorry to hear this dude...

First your wife has a sex addiction. She needs counseling.

She has also entered the world of SBDM or S&M for short.

She has a master and she is the slave.

Klause is her master and she has to do whatever he dictates. There are many forms and fashions of this.

Some are quite abusive and painful, some involve some really gross stuff like poop, pee and vomit. They also have machines that do certain things to females

I imagine she has signed some sort of "contract" and has a rule book to follow.

I knew of one girl that was into this life style, she to was married to someone else but was anothers "slave" and she did whatever the "master" asked her to do, some trival stuff, some weird sick stuff, I was utterly shocked at what this woman was willing to do for her master. 


Anyway, your wife needs help, tell her if she does not get help, you will divorce her and take the kids.

She has an addiction and has lost control. It is starting to ruin your home life.

Do some internet searching on this stuff, there is a whole underground world of this lifestyle.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

andylee-

GA is absolutely correct. You also run the risk of catching an STI. The only thing I can suggest is telling her that if she will stop seeing the klaus, you will be happy to spank her etc - assuming you would enjoy playing that role.

But, she could end up dead, these people don't know when to stop. Her career will go downhill, and she will regret it. She may have well singed a contract, but she signed a marriage contract with you prior to that. The rules of open relationships are: there must be no emotional involvement. She is being stupid.

If you are broad minded, you could even say that you were OK with what she was dong with her workmates, but this new development has crossed the line. If it were me, I would insist on divorce if she does not cool it with him.

The other thing you did wrong was to tell her you did not want to know details. If you are skilful, you can get her back on side bit by bit. But you have to realise that she has lost her mind. You are going to have to pull out all the stops. As a last resort, if she won't listen - the threat of losing custody of her kids might be the final sanction, but let's hope you don't get that far.

This is why my wife and I aren't swinging - we don't need the chaos. But as a fantasy it's great


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Why are you with this person in a marriage? This is sick. 

Your wife is very disturbed and you are confused and not assertive enough about your needs.

You need to find a doctor for her and a counselor for yourself. End this sick marriage. Protect your children from your excesses.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This not an open marriage or anything resembling a marriage. She is engaged in a dangerous life style which you are opposed to. She is taking huge risks in getting an STD and I would guess it is just a matter of time before she gets one and passes it on to you. I agree your wife needs help but feel you need a divorce.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Your wife can do anything she wants and you get nothing like a open relationship for you? Don't you see how one sided this is.

Think about the STDs, or if clause comes to the house and endangers you or your children. Or if she is all beat up and blames you, you lose everything on a lie, and you do jail time to boot.

get a private eye and a lawyer. Protect yourself.

She is obviously more willing to do what klause wants than what the marriage or family wants or needs.

draconis


----------



## brighteyes72 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a pretty good read if you want to know what is going on in her head.

SM slave contracts


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

brighteyes72 said:


> Here is a pretty good read if you want to know what is going on in her head.
> 
> SM slave contracts


sound like this klaus guy is pretty, um, thorough in his work. i'll bet there is some videotape of your wife somewhere, based upon the info in the link above. ask her if she knows she's been recorded. that might scare the crap out of her. maybe shock her into quitting? who knows


----------



## andylee (Sep 23, 2008)

I kind of figured she is into the B&D scene. I'm not that foolish. He calls, she runs out the door. Seeing the marks in those obvious places didn't leave any open mysteries. I'm not posting to titalate but having had to retrieve her in several precarious situations also left that very apparent. Do I need a shrink too? Perhaps when all is done and said. Long and short of it is - When she's not out on a date or with her Klause she is perfectly normal, a great mom and still thriving in her career. Actually got a promotion last month to Asst. Dept head. She packs their lunches most every day and helps w/ the home work the two little ones get. If it wasn't for her dissapearances at night you would never know. 
I did ask a couple weeks ago about pictures and videos being made of her during her engagements as a poster mentioned. I kind of asked in a spiteful way adding that her appearance arriving back home on occation looked like the aftermath of an adult video shoot. She looked back and said yes. I didn't take it any further.
Previous points were she's a sex addict. Thats probably correct. Now whats the cure? She won't see a psyco-therapist. I did edge towards that suggestion once a ways back. I don't want to toss her out because I still love her dearly. She's never once let me down and shows her love every day. We've all sceen what happens to kids when mom & Dad divorce.
Anything like a therapist thats not a therapist out there?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

andylee-

I don't think you realize the severity of the situation. If she has a good job, the pics could be used for black mail. But far more interesting is that if she goes round with visible bruises, people are going to assume that YOU inflicted them on her.

I think you have become understandably addicted to her sexuality, and fear putting your foot down for fear of being put on short rations. If you don't act soon, she will "damaged goods" (as we say in the UK), my friend, and no one will want her, including you.

You need to start reeling her back in. Be inventive, pull out all the stops. If you can't protect her from herself, you are not being a good husband.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Put your foot down hard or walk away. Not only could these pictures surface at her work place but what if they get to your kids???? No spouse should put the one she “loves” through this.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

she doesn't want help...

you don't want to get her help...

Seems you are afraid of her...

She is a addict. Plain and simple.

If you have zero problems with her behavior, then there is no problem.

But If you do have issues with it, well then it needs to be corrected.

Maybe setting some boundries with her will help.

Maybe you two need your own contract in terms of what she is allowed to do and not do.


----------



## iheartmywife (May 23, 2008)

Im so sorry for you.

I know the last thing you need right now is pity but thats all I can give you. 

Whats gone on in your past that you think that her sleeping with other guys (hundreds) will keep you together. 

Ive got my own problems but I honeslty dont think. No sorry I know I wouldnt stick around for that. 

Take the kids, call a lawyer and get the hell outa there. If she wants the marriage much less her kids she will stop. 

By the way wheres your balls man. Meet dude and knock him the hell out. I know some will say violience only begets violience but dude needs to be taught a lesson. 

Wow. Again Im so sorry for you and those kids. 

By the way kids are more perseptive than adults give them credit for. Just remember the sins of the father. Well in your case the sins of the mother.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

This thread baffles me! 

How in the world can you deal with this? I don't know what I would do in this position, but I do know that you are giving her WAY to much credit here. She is NOT, I repeat NOT, responsible for your happiness. Only you can dictate your happiness. She should not have this massive amount of power to have her cake and eat it too. I worry that you think so very little of yourself that you feel you need to put up with this. You fear standing up for yourself because you are afraid you will lose her. How about standing up for your marriage and your family? Your children? She needs help, but so do you. You are codependent on her and will allow her to do whatever she wants as long as she doesn't leave you! That's terrible. Eventually you will grow to resent and even hate her for what you are going through if this path continues. 

I would suggest talking to your pastor, a counselor, perhaps her parents, anyone that can help end this self destructive behavior. 

From what I see this isn't an open relationship or even a marriage. It's her getting everything she wants and then some and you enabling it.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought aboutt his post yesterday. Often people that are like this were sexually abused as children, now I am not saying she was. But how is her relationship with her family? It could have been a family memeber, a neighbor, or cousin, uncle, etc. Someone she knew as a child.

There is a deep pain here that she has gone this far, she is basically throwing herself to the wolves and has zero self respect. She "needs to be dumped on"

There are very serious deep rooted issues here like Child molestation or sexual abuse as a child.

She really needs therapy, this is probably why she will not go to it.

I'm no professional, but defiantely a sign of a horrible past.

no one does this for fun


----------



## andylee (Sep 23, 2008)

GaSoccer:

 No, as far as I know there has never been any abuse in her past at all. It’s quite a mystery to all who know of the situation. Someone related it to a person getting addicted to drugs. Once hooked your always looking for that little extra high and going a bit further each time. She has always enjoyed being the center of attention. Other than that I'm baffled. I suppose anyone can find a vice that others are unable to relate to.
I've talked to her several times over the past week but it's extremely difficult gaining information of these outings. She has been out three times this month so far. I've also stressed the impact it’s having on me and the potential problems it can cause for the families future. Information gained: Klause has a wife who is involved in these meetings or setups. Being brought to various houses where B&D and S&M activities are the norm. She still claims she very much enjoys the nights out as they push her limits of what she called rapture. She now has small tattoos around her ankels of chains and a small tattoo on her right upper back of the words "Property of Klause" surrounded by barb wire. It's not that big and can probably be either removed or covered over later - I'm hoping.
Only saving grace is she said something to the effect of "don't worry, it won't last forever". W/O saying anything further I sensed something in that saying "hope exists I won't go to much further". So how can I push this excursion of life a little faster to see that light at the end of the tunnel ASAP. I'm not leaving her or giving up. That’s for sure. She's too beautiful, both inside and out. Everyone goes thru some kind of turmoil in their marriage and life. This must be ours.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude, she has been cheating on you for years it isn't like she is ever going to change she has everything she wants and you have to deal with her actions. Funny that when clause throws her away you'll be left to get the left overs. She is using you. How is your self esteem?

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm with mommy and Drac...

you must be a whipping boy, because she sure likes to stomp on you. Maybe you can join her and get your butt whipped by Klause and the same tattoo (being sarcastic here people)

Seriously man, what is wrong with you???


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I’ve seen some twisted stories here and at other forums but this one takes the Oscar, (If it is indeed true). If so I don’t know who I pity more, you or your wife. One thing is for sure, I feel great sadness for your children who are being “brought up” in this kind of an environment. I think I will exit form this train wreck. Thanks.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

How can you be with your wife who is permanently marked "property of Klause"???? How does it feel to stroke her skin and run your fingers across SOMEONE ELSES MARK? 

I'd have been freaked out long ago. 

DIVORCE HER! This isn't healthy for her, you or the family.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

andylee said:


> She now has small tattoos around her ankels of chains and a small tattoo on her right upper back of the words "Property of Klause" surrounded by barb wire. It's not that big and can probably be either removed or covered over later - I'm hoping.


But if not you could just grow a big white beard and become her 'Klause'. This is way more than the average turmoil within a marriage & the longer you choose to be a doormat about it, the worse it will get. She may stop with Klause, but if she's gone down this path the next adventure will probably only get worse.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't you see that she has put klause ahead of you. She belongs to him, at his command OVER you and your family. Could you reach her if a child went to the ER? What if she loses her job will Klause care, or will just your family suffer? Do you know if all her clients are getting tested for STDs, who has to pay if you and the wife gets one? How about if you die from AIDS who will care for your kids, Klause?

draconis


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I'm wondering if the poster is some aspiring erotic novel writer, it's all too unbelievable to be true.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm beginning to wonder, too. After that other "story" (different thread) about the spanking thing... This is just too surreal. It doesn't sound like real life...


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

While I hope all of this is not real, at the same time, I have to wonder who in the heck has time to sit and do this. I think their energy would be better spent volunteering!


----------



## Sayjay75 (Jun 17, 2008)

Listen here....

Please understand I am far from perfect with a far from perfect marriage - with that said, here is some tough love for you:

You are one selfish SOB! You deserve everything you're getting, but your kids sure as hell don't!! I have never seen a grown adult exploit his own children as to shield his own insecurities such as you do!!

You use your own innocent children as an excuse for not wanting to leave your wife, but the truth is you're so damned selfish and insecure that you don't want to face life without your - 'wife'.

What happens if:

This scum-bag comes to your home and harms your innocent kids!
This life-style causes mommy to die!
Mommy catches disease and gives it to daddy so they both can die together!

What a warm fuzzy feeling - Christmas without mommy and daddy.


Funny - I always thought daddies always put the priorities of their children above their own selfish desires.

I guess not in this case!

Don't worry, I'm sure you'll do what's most important for YOU!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm still holding out hope that this is all just a really long joke and the punch line will somehow be 'Santa Klause'


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

swedish said:


> I'm still holding out hope that this is all just a really long joke and the punch line will somehow be 'Santa Klause'


Me too.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

swedish said:


> I'm still holding out hope that this is all just a really long joke and the punch line will somehow be 'Santa Klause'


That would be a sick joke.

draconis


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

draconis said:


> That would be a sick joke.
> 
> 
> draconis


:iagree:


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

draconis said:


> That would be a sick joke.
> 
> draconis


Just to explain why I said if this was a joke I'd consider it sick. I come on the boards everyday to help people. I would find it a waste of my time if some wanted to play a joke, when I have invested time and emotions into trying to help them. Almost every night I have a list of people I pray for, their are people who have come and gone I honestly worry about. Others have made me feel uplifted when they succeed. 

There are two things I do get on a personal level. One that I know I helped someone somehow. Two I am thankful for almost eleven years of a wonderful marriage even if other things haven't worked my marriage has been a true blessing.

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

draconis said:


> Two I am thankful for almost eleven years of a wonderful marriage even if other things haven't worked my marriage has been a true blessing.
> 
> draconis


A nice thing to look back on - something that really counts


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

swedish said:


> I'm still holding out hope that this is all just a really long joke and the punch line will somehow be 'Santa Klause'


I think you may have ruined his punch line


----------



## andylee (Sep 23, 2008)

Please rest asured this is no crazy tale or fiction story. I to am busy w/ the family and my career as well. Of all the responces by far most seem to say "get out". 

That may be the wise move however my hopes in posting here was really looking for advise on how to save my marriage and my wife, not to tell erotic tales. 

I could easily just find an attorney & file for divorce. But what would that cost as far as the children go? That was considered. Others go thru years of substance abuse only to overcome it and go on to lead productive lives. Could this not be a simular situation? 

I've read other story of infidelity where one or the other cheated for years only to have it end in a return to a very happy marriage. That's what I'm hoping for. Any advise other than "JUST GET OUT NOW". would still be appreciated.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

andylee said:


> Any advise other than "JUST GET OUT NOW". would still be appreciated.


Yes. Decide on your line in the sand, lay down the law, and mean it. If you can't "man up" to that, take the children and leave. If you can't do either of those two things, then work on yourself until you can. You may have a very small window in time, so get to it.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

andylee said:


> Please rest asured this is no crazy tale or fiction story. I to am busy w/ the family and my career as well. Of all the responces by far most seem to say "get out".
> 
> That may be the wise move however my hopes in posting here was really looking for advise on how to save my marriage and my wife, not to tell erotic tales.
> 
> ...


Than just accept that she will do whatever she wants, putting you and your children in danger, shut up let her walk all over you, and take what ever she will give you. There problem solved until dhhs takes away your kids or her clients start coming to your house, stalking her or worse. But hey keep your mouth shut and accept it all at least you have your trophy wife.

draconis


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

If this is real (glad you came back to say so), what advice do you want to hear?

I'm not being sarcastic or dismissive. It's a genuine question. What would you like to hear that will put your mind at ease?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with Drac'. Why come here? Why waste our time? Just shut up and accept that you're a doormat. 

You may as well call DHS (or whatever family services are called where you are) and tell them to come get the kids. 

Obviously you don't care about them. Also obviously your wife doesn't. 

Give them up now so you don't have to buy xmas presents! Then go live on a rock somewhere. Or under it...which ever suits your concept of living a life.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Maybe clitoral removal?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Yes. Decide on your line in the sand, lay down the law, and mean it. If you can't "man up" to that, take the children and leave. If you can't do either of those two things, then work on yourself until you can. You may have a very small window in time, so get to it.


and i don't really see how the risk/reward plays against you. if you tell her "cut this **** out or i'm gone," she's already gone. lay down a heavy freakin' ultimatum. it'll make you feel a little more "alpha" at the very least.


----------



## andylee (Sep 23, 2008)

Have we ever heard the phrase "good things come to those who wait"? I believe most here said "get out". or " its over" and things to that effect. I was really looking for emotional support or sound advise on how to snap her out of her vise. As it turned out time had to run its course. The week after I last wrote she went out on a Friday to meet Klause and returned Sunday evening. That must have been the breaking point or event depending on your perspective. I'm not going to detail what she told me happened as erotic tale telling isn't my point nor a forum for this board. I'll just say she was brought somewhere upstate by Klause and his friends where some seriously nasty mean evil & painfully sadistic stuff happened.
Upon her arrival home she was crying while hugging me like never before saying she was sorry over and over. That was I sensed the turning point. As of now we are chilling out with most things that don't involve all of us togeather. The physical scars will soon disappear but the emotional scars will take much longer to fade from memory. 
If anyone might at this time have any more "positive" advise on how to further tighten the marriage rope bewteen us to hopefully keep any more Klauses from entering our ring it would be nice to here...


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

doesn't change the fact that you need to stand up for yourself...so crap like this doesn't happen again...and really...if you don't think she was at risk or you don't care whether she was at risk (and your passivity towards the lifestyle says that to me) then you need just a little alpha...if someone physically harmed my wife, whether she was a "willing participant" or not, there'd be hell to pay...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you both need to go to counciling because unless she turns into ms clever this will likely happen again. This started by her cheating on you, and nothing is worth it to me to have a cheating spouce and to flaunt it would be a breaking point aswell.

draconis


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

Charles please listen to the good advice you are getting here. There is no sane reason for you to keep putting up with what your wife is doing. It is dangerous for a lot of reasons. Her addiction to this "master" is obviously stronger than her love for you and her children. She has to get help to break it and she doesn't want help. She has lost touch with reality. You have to do whatever you have to to protect yourself and your kids. Tell her she has to stop or you will get a lawyer and divorce her and take the children away from her. You should have never given your "permission" for her to continue these "nights out". Now it has escalated to this. You can't turn a blind eye to this any longer. Someone is going to be seriously physically hurt.


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

I too am suspect that this is really happening but I know there are lots of sick people out there too. If you want to stay with this woman you deserve all you get. God help your children.


----------



## andylee (Sep 23, 2008)

LucyinSC and others.

Klauss has called several times but hasn't gotten past the answering machine. I honestly believe She will not see him again. I see now it was a phase in her life that she needed to explore and find the limit. Believe me if you knew what happened that weekend and could have see her return as I did - you would also be convinced that there would be no further contact. 
She does seem like a changed woman. You all probably don't understand but there is a deep appreciation I sense from her for letting this play out. And one that silently says it won't hapen again.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank goodness things can go back to normal. With her merely screwing every man she comes across. If the story is true you deserve each other. The greatest adulterer and the greatest cuckold. A match made in heaven.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Initfortheduration said:


> Thank goodness things can go back to normal. With her merely screwing every man she comes across. If the story is true you deserve each other. The greatest adulterer and the greatest cuckold. A match made in heaven.


:iagree:
ha...and we were told we just didn't understand...looks like we understand just fine...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm surprised she did not wind up dead.

It will be only a matter of time before she goes back to this kind of lifestyle

I feel sorry for your kids


----------



## iwillsurvive (Mar 4, 2009)

andylee said:


> I've read other story of infidelity where one or the other cheated for years only to have it end in a return to a very happy marriage. That's what I'm hoping for.


I know you wrote this some time ago and I hope things have gotten better for you since then. This was the statement that caught me when I read through this post and I wanted to comment on. 

I do think it is possible for couples to come back from infidelity to a happy marriage- if it is what both partners want and are willing to work for. Usually that requires the cheater to stop cheating and break off any and all contact with the lover(s). If your wife isn't willing to give up the lifestyle that has her captive (the sleeping with many different men, S&M, etc.) then it is possible you could come to resent this. 

She is living the life she wants without thinking how her time away from home affects you and the kids. If you both have successful careers, I would guess the kids are in daycare and the only time they have with you are in the evenings and weekends. And if that time is spent being with other men, then I would worry she isn't very committed to her family, as she is putting her own needs first. And I would guess where she isn't there you are picking up the slack. 

If you want your marriage "back" then you both have to want it. And if she isn't at that point, you can stay and wait it out and hope that she eventually only wants you or you can be content knowing that something is lacking enough in her life that she needs all these other men to fill it. Or you can say that you can't live with it or that you feel it's not good on your marriage or your children and leave. But you need to make sure that you are truly happy with whatever situation you decide to live with.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Wasn't this a movie on Lifetime?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

close the marriage it will end in divorce jelousy anger hate. dont do it.


----------



## marriageanswers (Mar 11, 2009)

Charles,

Often times we go through changes in our marriages. These things are natural to some degree, but I will tell you what you are going through with your wife is not new. She has had this in her mind for a long, long time. These things tend to develop early in sexual development. Possibly in the teens even. The advice I would give to you is to end it immediately for the sake of everybody affected. I'm not going to say anybody is right or wrong, because frankly you could argue about that all day long. The key fact is that she is no longer a good fit for you. She is refusing to give up her ways because It gives her so much pleasure. A common mistake that spouses make is believing that if they try hard enough they can change the other person and set them on a path in the right direction. This is the job of a counselor. When it comes to something as major as this - it needs to be cut off. I am truly sorry for what you are going through and I know that it won't be easy to get through. I have seen countless situations like this and they all end in either extreme frustration from failing to change the spouse or extreme gullibility and sometimes denial from the person in your position. I feel for you and I hope you get through this. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact us @ MarriageAnswers.Net


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't love anyone THAT damn much!

~Moog


----------



## andylee (Sep 23, 2008)

Just a follow up to all those who said forget it and move on or dump her. Well its been several months and no relapse to Klause. Even thou he tried to get her back w/ threats and even mailing us a video he made of her during one of the outings. A lot of what people said here was true. He was prostituting her out, making dozens of movies & even stuped so low as to use her to pay off a debt to someone via her services one night.
But again there has been no return. We go the tatoo altered from the POK to a flower like tatoo. It actually came out ok but now she's using something called wrecking baum to completely remove it. The other things stayed.
If anything you would think people on this site would have been more supportive w/ perhaps more suggestions. ANyway thanks to those who did offer support - everything helped.


----------



## Keely (Apr 25, 2010)

andylee said:


> LucyinSC and others.
> 
> Klauss has called several times but hasn't gotten past the answering machine. I honestly believe She will not see him again. I see now it was a phase in her life that she needed to explore and find the limit. Believe me if you knew what happened that weekend and could have see her return as I did - you would also be convinced that there would be no further contact.
> She does seem like a changed woman. You all probably don't understand but there is a deep appreciation I sense from her for letting this play out. And one that silently says it won't hapen again.


I am absolutely thrilled and delighted that you have demonstrated your unconditional love to your wife by fully supporting her. This is a secret between you and your wife, and you will together work through all the issues; and your children will never know about it.

I was shocked that others wanted you to smash your marriage, and take children off their biological mother. You were right to want to avoid the years of stress and confusion that your children would suffer from having their mother taken from them.

Divorce is never a solution. It hurts children BIG TIME.

Your wife will provide you with more details as she slowly heals inside from the experience. I can see how she was slowly sucked in to B and D and all her lovers from her nights out with her female friends. I hope that some of her friends are not also locked into the lifestyle and unable to break free (like she has).

It is possible that some of the films may surface, but I know that you and your wife can work through any issues regarding that.

It might be helpful to have someone find out more about Kraus, so you can direct the Police to him if he tries to blackmail your wife into returning to his harem.

I wish you and your wife every success in growing your marriage even stronger. She may find that she still wants an occasional lover, but she can be more choosy in the future.


----------



## JBMB0922 (May 14, 2010)

I have no idea why you are even asking this question.

Women who have emotional affairs (IE, affairs with no contact) usually are enough to end marraiges. Let alone being a sex slave, sleeping with hundreds of men, and running all over your feelings or giving a sh*t about you.

She doesn't need help, you do buddy. Can't you find someone better? Youre completely blinded by the fact you love her. Guess what, you always will, even after you divorce her, you will still love her. 

You can't keep living like this, you are putting your kids lives in jeopardy and if you can't realize this than you my friend are a complete fool.

Maybe the day she leaves you for her sex slave or one of her f*ck buddies from the past finds out where she lives and does harm to her, you, or your children... Maybe than youll wake up. How about the day you find yourself dieing from AIDS?

Here's a great plan... just do nothing and wait for her to make her moves and you can just react to them for the rest of your life.

If this post makes you angry with me than that's fine as it will just be another excuse to not listen to anyone and keep living your life like this.

Get rid of her and move on with your life. Close this chapter of your book before she closes it for you and you're left with nothing but STDs and a cardboard box.


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

Come on folks.......This is FAKE, FAKE, FAKE......it reads like a cheap Harlequin novel. It NEVER happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

